# looking to do pressurized co2. Some questions



## jeff5347 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok so i have been doing the dIY CO2 since i got plants (1 year ago) and it was fun at first. Ya know being invloved with making new co2 and all but now i just want to hook it up, let it run the correct amount of co2 and change it easily when needed. So this lead me to start looking into how to go about pressurized and i read anywhere from all out kits (way to expensive) and the DIY kits (i could do it but finding all the parts). Thne i came across the aquatek co2 regulator that you can also hook to a 20 oz PB canister with an adapter. I thought this looks fairly doable in price and would do what im looking for.. set and go. 

So im asking you all regarding the aquatek, is it a good buy or will i get it and have regrets?

Some things i have questions to as im not sure what it means or if i can do it and such.
Ok so #1 is. Ive read about this working pressure and the Aquatek isa set at 30psi but more pricey ones u can adjust... what is this and why would i need to adjust it.
#2. I have a 29g tanks and can run anywhere from 20 to 82 watts or more if needed. I know that getting lighting, ferts, co2 and all is a trial game to make their tank as balanced as can be but if i were to run say the 82 watts and dose flourish and excel and co2, how do i determine the correct amount of co2.
#3 off 3 if i was at 82 watts or 60 watts or 30 watts... what is the general bubbles per second ( i guess in this case) i would need. Is there some guidline that states if this much light this much co2 and so on.
#4 last quest. I have a glass bell diffuser. Being the tank is 29g it looks smaller and smaller as i move from my 10 and 20 gal tanks. Would getting a second diffuser and splitting them like this be a benefit


------<=======
where the line off the reg splits and feeds two diffusers. My thinking is, if the diffuser is say in the middle the water flow has to work to move all the co2 around. Now if i had 2, each one say 3 inches from each side of the tank then the flow would work on either side and dispurse co2 more evenly. Is this correct thinking?

Thanks in advance


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

TBH,you will have to play with the flow to get it to how the plants are using enough without too much if that makes sense.

so let me try to answer these.

1) The best way to tell how much co2 you have is with a drop checker.You add a solution(4DKH)to this and by the color of the solution(blue,green,yellow) you will know if you have enough or too much or not enough.Then you adjust your flow according to this.

2)Again the drop checker,and the health of the plants growing.There is not magic number.

3)Most set the bps rate at about one,but some will raise it if more plants or lower if less or the fish seem to be effected negatively.

4)I wouldnt split between two,but you can easily go with a better diffuser.I use an atomic diffuser,and I love it.If you have a canister filter you can even do an inline diffuser which gives almost 100% diffusion rate.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

jeff5347 said:


> #1 I've read about this working pressure and the Aquatek is set at 30psi but more pricey ones you can adjust; what is this and why would i need to adjust it?
> #2. I have a 29g tank and can run anywhere from 20 to 82 watts or more if needed. I know that getting lighting, ferts, co2 and all is a trial game to make their tank as balanced as can be but if i were to run say the 82 watts and dose flourish and excel and co2, how do i determine the correct amount of co2.
> #3 What is the general bubbles per second ( i guess in this case) i would need. Is there some guidline that states if this much light this much co2 and so on.
> #4 I have a glass bell diffuser. Being the tank is 29g it looks smaller and smaller as i move from my 10 and 20 gal tanks. Would getting a second diffuser and splitting them like this be a benefit.


1. The 30 PSI is the outlet pressure of the regulator. Most CO2 systems have 2 regulators - a high pressure regulator (HPR) like the AquaTek you mention, and a needle valve. Different needle valves require different ideal inlet pressures so as not to damage the valve. They output 1-2 psi, hence their ability to fine-tune your BPS rate.

2&3. As stated by majerah, a drop checker is THE definitive way to tell if your CO2 dosage is correct.

4. Your glass diffuser should suffice, IMO


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You should be able to adjust the pressure on your Aquatek also. It may be an allen screw under a cover but its probably there. 30psi can be a tad high for some people's taste. Higher pressure more CO2, but less bubbles. Depending on the method you plan to diffuse the CO2 in the water, may depend on why you may need to adjust the pressure down.

FWIW, the regulator you're looking at is not very highly rated. I would read through the internet and look at all the issues people have with them. Regulators are definitely one of those things where you get what you pay for.

A drop checker is the way to determine if you have the right amount of CO2, but why run 82W of light? BPS will depend on your tank, CO2 pressure, amount of surface movement, filters, etc Yours may not be the same as anyone else's. The goal in general is a green drop checker somewhere fairly close to when your lights came on and not be totally yellow by the time the lights go out and CO2 goes off. that is when your bubbles are set pretty close and its just a fine adjustment from there. One diffuser will be fine. You may need 2 if you have a larger tank like a 125g or bigger. Even then, many just use one diffuser.


----------

